# Supporting The Rnli



## 6639

Hope you guys don't mind me plugging my passion, but for very personal reasons, i try to do my bit for the guys and galls of this noble cause.
on the www.lifeboats24-7.com site, a guy is giving his time, riding around every lifeboat station on a HONDA 50cc [type] bike in order to raise money for the RNLI in memory of a mates son who at a very young age lost his life in a boating accident.

Please try and support them, and if they come to your local station, give kev a cheer.
on that bike he certainly deserves it.
cheers and many thanks to all of you.neil

below is the link to the appeal, and Kev's progress.

http://lifeboats24-7.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=12014&st=0


----------



## Bob Theman

Tried to log onto the link to make a donation but failed. Can you confirm details or give advice, please.
I admire and try to support those who give of their time and effort towards such cause.


----------



## 6639

hi Bob, 

Many thanks for trying. Did you log onto the lifeboats 24-7 site or the numbumring site of just giving?

If you have failed on both aspects, try logging into the site www.lifeboats24-7.com and then on the general chat site you'll find the thread of "kevs bike run (pictures)"

if you go to the first page, first post you'll find the link to "Just giving", and just press the link.

alternatively go to the site www.justgiving.com and type in a search for

RNLI-NUMBUMRING

Again, many thanks to all who have read this thread.

neil.


----------



## captain61

Hi neil you have got my support (Thumb)


----------



## 6639

thanks captain61.

cheers.
neil


----------



## statement

Hi Neil Have gone on to the site and donated to a great cause. 

Cheers Tom


----------



## 6639

cheers tom....

have you watched Kev's progress on his little honda 50 type step through......quite amazing....started in Swansea on monday and hit Amble this afternoon......now that's what i call good going. a real test of endurance. he deserves a round of applause.


----------



## statement

Hi Neil, I have followed his progress on the justgiving site. Could not access throught the lifeboat 24-7 site. I love what he did with the bike, I have fond memories of the Honda 90 as it was the first bike I ever owned. Hope he raises as good amount of money as it is a great cause.
Cheers
Tom


----------



## 6639

just can't get my head round this, so please, no quips lads.

i reported a few days ago that on lifeboats 24-7 a guy called kev was riding around the uk on a small honda, raising money for the RNLI IN MEMORY of a a good mate's son who died in a boating accident in 2004, and yesterday was the anniversary of that sad occasion. the lad was called Lee and his dad was called Steven Wood.

Very sadly Steven passed away this morning from a suspected heart attack age 41, but apparently kev, the bike rider has a said he will carry on with the bike ride in memory of them both.
All i want to say is please find it in your hearts to support this tribute, and may god give peace to them both...at last they are re united.
neil


----------



## tom roberts

I Had the pleasure to donate £550 to the Hoylake new lifeboat house fund via my Masonic Lodge when I was Master of the Lodge,the boathouse is up and running and worth a visit.I was suprised to learn that some of the local residents complained that it spoilt their view of the shore I hope to God they never need the help that so many of our seafaring bretheren had, I myself never needed the services of these brave crews but I will always be gratefull to know that should I ever been in peril I could rely on them


----------



## Billieboy

It's amazing how shortsighted some people can be Tom, I just ignore them and their comments. Well done WM!


----------



## Snowlings19

Know the feeling Tom. We do not have a permanent home for our lifeboat and are in a derilict building as we would spoil the view of the norfolk broads from the main road, AND put off tourists as it would imply the broads werent safe...


----------



## tom roberts

Hi Snowlings,Sad to hear that there are sad people who think that their views would be spoilt, can anyone convince the idiots that of all places the Broads are known for boating holidays and nowhere is more in need of the services of the lifeboats, and as regards the tourists a lifeboat house is always a place that draws attention. I hope that you get funding to build a proper boat house, but if you start a fund try to have any donations direct to your project.


----------



## Snowlings19

Funding isn't a problem the RNLI has the budget all in place, it is now a lack of a suitable location due to the planning issue.

the location we had been refused on was the safest and fastest location all else involve travelling through public parks etc to the boathouse.


----------

